# Hybrids



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone has heard of nissan making hybrid cars I havent and I am just curious if they have and what they look like


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

the altima hybrid comes out next year or so. It's a half hybrid like the accord and civic, not the prius.

Seth


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

from what I understand, Nissan worked with Toyota on it....nissan's cash and toyota's technology.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

sweet I would love to have a nissan hybrid


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2005)

*hybrid*

Yes we will have a hybrid car next year or the end of this year. Yes Nissan went to Yota for the trans and Hybrid unit. I am not looking forward to working on them hehe



chimmike said:


> from what I understand, Nissan worked with Toyota on it....nissan's cash and toyota's technology.


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

now how fast are these hybrids? Are they going to give you enough hp to past that the guy next to you when you want to get on that lane?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

a hybrid should. That electric motor has a lot of grunt.

Seth


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

i hope its an Altima V6 hybrid
that would stir things up a bit


----------



## ddude2uc (Sep 7, 2005)

It’s still a few years away from arriving in showrooms, but Nissan has already begun to build prototypes of the 2007 Altima Hybrid.
Nissan will be focusing on performance with the Altima Hybrid. The prototype combines the powerful 2.5-liter engine used in the current Altima, with a 100kw electric motor. For comparison, the Prius uses a 50kw electric motor. Still, the Altima Hybrid is expected to get high fuel economy and produce very low emissions.

To produce the Altima, Nissan is buying Toyota’s hybrid technology rather than developing its own. The second largest Japanese automaker will base the hybrid offering on its best-selling Altima, giving buyers another powertrain option on its popular model rather than creating an innovative new model.

The 4-cylinder Altima Hybrid will debut in 2006 as a 2007 model vehicle. Plans for the creation of the Altima Hybrid date back to 2002, when Nissan committed to producing 100,00 hybrid vehicles over five years using Toyota's transaxle, inverter, battery and control until with an engine developed by Nissan. The company will spend over $10 million to ready its Smyrna, Tennessee plan for the hybrid Altima assembly.


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

bet it gets even better gas mileage when we mod it hahah! slap on some headers and a larger catback!

then like three years later it will be a turbo hybrid, LOL. Can't wait to see that.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Man you should read all the forums online about all the new hybrids coming out (try saturn vue green line). So many people are getting into it and the marketing hype is huge. But people who actually read about it know it is hype (yes they actually do get better mileage, but it doesn't warrant the extra cost, complexity, and damage to the environment). They will still sell like hot cakes. Amazing.

Seth


----------

